# the scrapping of the various aspects of the game



## rino delbello

Salve, c'è un sostantivo e un verbo ''amount to'' che che si riferiscono ad un videogioco, di cui non riesco a trovare il significato in italiano, il contesto riguarda la preparazione finale di un gioco suppongo.  La frase completa è questa : The “scrapping” of various aspects of the game can’t, at this stage, amount to very much more than trimmings.  Il mio tentativo di traduzione per ''the scrapping'' è '' bozza finale'' , e di ''amount to'' è '' non restano altro che''.


----------



## london calling

Qui _scrapping _significa "rottamazione" (eliminazione), non _bozza finale_.. _ To amount to_ = ammontare a.  

Qui intendono che l'eliminazione (di alcuni aspetti del gioco) ammonta a poco più di una pulizia superficiale.


----------



## rino delbello

ok, grazie mille


----------



## LIFEATER72

Mi sono letto l'articolo e non concordo con la tua traduzione. Il senso è diverso qui, se leggi prima cosa dice, concorderai che è addirittura il contrario di come lo hai reso tu.

But then, after at least four or more years in development, it’s equally as easy to believe that the game should actually be near completion – there must be enough there already for XXXX to keep backing, both financially and with further development time. The “scrapping” of various aspects of the game can’t, at this stage, amount to very much more than trimmings.


Credo voglia dire che dopo 4 anni di lavoro , il gioco non può essere ancora nella fase embrionale.


Per la traduzione direi: 
La "messa a punto" dei vari aspetti del gioco, a questo punto, non può equivalere/essere ferma a soltanto qualcosa più di frammenti.


Sul senso della frase sono quasi del tutto convinto, sulla mia proposta di traduzione...si aspettano conferme... "Messa a punto" e "a questo punto" suonano un pò male insieme, magari "definizione" (nel senso di "il definire" i vari aspetti del gioco)
Spero di essere stato di aiuto.


----------



## rino delbello

si, infatti sembra questo il senso, grazie


----------



## LIFEATER72

rino delbello said:


> si, infatti sembra questo il senso, grazie



Glad I could help and sorry for looking up the article on google  . But it worked, didn't it?


----------



## rino delbello

Yes, I think it may work


----------



## london calling

Grazie del contesto, Life (rino, vergognati!).

Concordo che "messa a punto" potrebbe andare bene, anche se scrap comunque significa rottamare e quindi eliminare, ma facendo una messa a punto si faranno pure delle eliminazioni, no?

Però, il senso è sempre lo stesso, secondo me. Quando faranno la messa a punto del gioco (che non è nella fase embrionale, è anzi quasi completato) , elimineranno qualche aspetto del gioco, ma si tratterà pur sempre di roba da poco (_trimmings_ in questo contesto significa "contorni", ossia non il piatto principale, la parte più sostanziosa, ma la parte meno importante che l'accompagna).. Insomma, a questo punto non fatranno che dei semplici ritocchi.

Confermo quindi la mia prima interpretazione e non concordo con la tua traduzione, Life.


----------



## rino delbello

si forse e' vero London calling, aspettiamo altri pareri


----------



## london calling

rino delbello said:


> si forse e' vero London calling, aspettiamo altri pareri


Certo. Vediamo gli altri madrelingua come lo capiscono.

E la prossima volta ci deve dare il contesto fin dal primo post, d'accordo?


----------



## rino delbello

Va bene


----------



## LIFEATER72

London, mi fa piacere che non concordi  ma hai letto tutto l'articolo?.... 

Sono un fan del contesto, ahimè!


----------



## LIFEATER72

Rino, ti ho fatto beccare un ca$$iatone, chiedo venia.


----------



## london calling

LIFEATER72 said:


> London, mi fa piacere che non concordi  ma hai letto tutto l'articolo?....
> 
> Sono un fan del contesto, ahimè!


Letto e riletto, sono una fan del contesto anch'io e sono anche molto pignola....


----------



## rino delbello

non si capisce ancora bene se hai ragione Life...


----------



## rino delbello

Concordo con London Calling


----------



## LIFEATER72

A posteri l'ardua sentenza...


London, sei una di quelle che stimo di più nel forum...quindi mi fai dubitare adesso, ma non demordo  Però ammetto che a tuo favore c'è il fatto che sei madrelingua e dovrei alzare le mani. Ma la tua traduzione effettiva quale sarebbe? Scrapping lo si usa anche così, e mi sembra che calzi meglio:

http://www.gamedynamo.com/article/s...reviously_confirmed_video_game_rental_service


----------



## london calling

Da freedictionary, I quote:



*1.*
*scrap* - dispose of (something useless or old); "trash these old chairs"; "junk an old car"; "scrap your old computer" junk, trash
chuck out, discard, cast aside, cast away, throw away, toss away, toss out, put away, throw out, cast out, dispose, fling, toss - throw or cast away; "Put away your worries"



Ergo, _to scrap plans _means to _discard plans_: "rottamare" (in senso lato i progetti, farli fuori, metterli nell'archivio remoto (leggi: cestino), ecc. Nella frase di rino il significato non è molto diverso: si tratta sempre di qualcosa che va eliminato.
_
To scrap _in BE significa anche litigare, by the way..


E mmo' basta!


----------



## rino delbello

Cercherò di riguadagnare qualche punto London , ecco qui come l'ho tradotta:   A questo punto, l'eliminazione'' dei vari aspetti del gioco equivale soltanto a dei semplici ritocchi. Che ne pensi?


----------



## LIFEATER72

London, so cosa significa _scrap_ o le possibilità di traduzione, ma quello che mi interessa è cosa vuol dire in questo contesto, visto che è anche tra virgolette. La tua connotazione in questo contesto mi sembra troppo negativa. Dico solo che il senso di "scrapping", a mio parere, in questo contesto è un altro. E in più non concordo con _trimming _visto come contorni. Ma sono punti di vista, modi di interpretare in maniera diversa un testo. Ti richiedo, la tua traduzione definitiva quale sarebbe? Non ho ancora capito alla fine come tradurresti la frase intera. 


E mmo' ancora! 

Sai che non avevo capito che eri una donna? Chissà perchè ti immaginavo uomo. A questo punto, prima o poi, ti manderò un mazzo di fiori..


----------



## giginho

Premetto che sono ignorante e mi dovrei fare gli affari miei in questo scontro fra titani, ma si sa....i piccoletti sono rompipalle!

Io l'ultima frase la capisco come:
the “scrapping” of various aspects of the game can’t, at this stage, amount to very much more than trimmings.

"Il limare i vari aspetti del gioco, a questo punto, non può che essere molto più che una questione di rifinitura"

Quindi mi sembra di essere della parrocchia di LC, se ho capito giusto....


----------



## LIFEATER72

No hai capito male, sei della mia parrocchia


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Qui intendono che l'eliminazione (di alcuni aspetti del gioco) ammonta a poco più di una pulizia superficiale.


 Questo è il senso



> The “scrapping” of various aspects of the game can’t, at this stage, amount to very much more than trimmings.



Direi: *La ripulitura delle varie parti del gioco non può che consistere, a questo punto, in niente di più che piccoli ritocchi.*

I termini "scarpping"(to scrap) e "trimming"(to trim) sono presi a prestito dal gergo dei programmi di grafica/animazione, dove "scrap" e  "trim" corrispondono a precise azioni di rifinitura dell'immagine grafica.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Grande Lorena!!! _Consistere _era il verbo che cercavo. La tua traduzione è perfetta per me. Lo dico io che sei un mito, anche se ci scorniamo spesso


----------



## rino delbello

Si, grande Lorena


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> I termini "scarpping"(to scrap) e "trimming"(to trim) sono presi a prestito dal gergo dei programmi di grafica/animazione, dove "scrap" e "trim" corrispondono a precise azioni di rifinitura dell'immagine grafica.



Well done, that woman!

Life, Giginho è della mia parocchia, l'ha inteso esattamente come l'ho inteso io...


----------



## LIFEATER72

No ti prego, un'altra discussione su di quale parrocchia si non riuscirei a sopportarla e tra l'altro sto per uscire... Ho gli occhi che mi sembrano le sfere di una slot machine!
Per mia parrocchia intendo il senso non negativo della frase.


----------



## london calling

LIFEATER72 said:


> Per mia parrocchia intendo il senso non negativo della frase.


Ah certo. Su questo siamo d'accordo! La frase non ha nulla di negativo.


----------



## Holymaloney

london calling said:


> Well done, that woman!
> 
> Life, Giginho è della mia parocchia, l'ha inteso esattamente come l'ho inteso io...



Esatto !
@ Life, LC ha dato il senso alla frase originale (post # 2) e Gigi e Lorena hanno fornito delle possibili traduzioni (post# 21 # post 23) _*ma tutti e tre stanno dicendo la stessa cosa *_che non è per niente quello che hai detto tu al tuo post # 4


----------



## LIFEATER72

Lorena dice:
*La ripulitura delle varie parti del gioco non può che consistere, a questo punto, in niente di più che piccoli ritocchi.

*Io ho detto nel post#4:
La "messa a punto" dei vari aspetti del gioco, a questo punto, non può equivalere/essere ferma a soltanto qualcosa più di frammenti.

quindi alla luce di quello che ha detto a Lorena circa _consistere_, cambia in:
La "messa a punto" dei vari aspetti del gioco, a questo punto, non può consistere in niente di più che una questione di rifinitura. ( volendo dire che è poca cosa che devono vagliare, quindi il gioco è in dirittura d'arrivo)

Davvero è tutt'altra cosa da quello che dice Lorena Non mi sembra. E tra l'altro Scrapping lo lascerei con _Messa a punto/ rifinitura_ e non _ripulitura _ma il senso è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Lorena1970

Correggendo me stessa direi "L' *elaborazione* delle varie parti del gioco.......". Secondo me è il termine migliore per "scrapping" in questo contesto, ma non è che i precedenti siano sbagliati. Uso i programmi in inglese.....


----------



## giginho

LIFEATER72 said:


> No hai capito male, sei della mia parrocchia





london calling said:


> Well done, that woman!
> 
> Life, Giginho è della mia parocchia, l'ha inteso esattamente come l'ho inteso io...





Holymaloney said:


> Esatto !
> @ Life, LC ha dato il senso alla frase originale (post # 2) e Gigi e Lorena hanno fornito delle possibili traduzioni (post# 21 # post 23) _*ma tutti e tre stanno dicendo la stessa cosa *_che non è per niente quello che hai detto tu al tuo post # 4





Lorena1970 said:


> Correggendo me stessa direi "L' *elaborazione* delle varie parti del gioco.......". Secondo me è il termine migliore per "scrapping" in questo contesto, ma non è che i precedenti siano sbagliati. Uso i programmi in inglese.....



Grande disputa per avere il Giginho nella loro squadra!!!!!!!

Vi voglio bene ragazzoni!!!!!


----------

